
Internet firms warn over police push for web history access - jeo1234
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/oct/30/internet-service-providers-warn-police-web-history-access-civl-liberties-privacy
======
vixen99
So, how long before use of Tor is made illegal? Surely, anyone who has
something to hide will be using it already.

Meanwhile I fail to see how this proposed action will deter or prevent the
planning and execution of any outrage. People are free to meet, make plans,
separate and subsequently act, possibly on cue from internet messages which
have no meaning except for the participants in the conspiracy.

